
Ask HN: Does a good desk setup make you more productive? - RingwormOne
I recently bought a very large desk and a comfortable work chair where I had previously been using a small cluttered desk and a very uncomfortable chair. I think the increase in available space and comfort will make me more productive but I wanted to get other people&#x27;s take.
======
Top19
Yes it does. There is a lot of research that suggests desks in the future need
to be larger. One to accommodate more monitors, and two because people like to
work with paper and computers. Paper you have to spread out, which requires a
big desk.

A big desk made me much more productive, but it took a very long time. I’m not
saying it’s not worth it, you learn a lot, but it’s a massive amount of
effort. Once you get a bigger desk, you’ll find that you don’t use it a lot
because you keep getting up to get things. You’ll eventually figure out
standardized locations for everything, but then because it’s so standardized
you’ll find yourself stealing from it because you know what you need will be
there.

You’ll probably also need an extra keyboard, special mouse, desk lamp to help
with the overreaching that causes lots of physical strain as well as the low
light (or too much light) that can cause eye strain.

Next you’ll constantly fidget and get up for a drink of water, some food, a
snack...so you’ll have to think about how you eat, how you space out meals,
set locations for water bottles, and so on and so forth.

Once you’re done with all that, you’ll then sit down to work...and you’ll
actually have to, for once in your life, confront your demons of inattention,
task switching, and pure laziness. This is what finally got me to start
meditating as well as eliminate the mental pollution of entertainment
disguised as news.

We spend around 14 hours a day, maybe more, at our homes, so all in all I
think it was worth it. But realize you’ll be building so many skills from the
ground up that our culture just never teaches you.

~~~
avar

        > There is a lot of research[...]
    

Mind linking to some of it?

~~~
Top19
Main text is probably this, it goes into a lot of other stuff though:

Architectural Robotics: Ecosystems of Bits, Bytes, and Biology (MIT Press)
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/026203395X](https://www.amazon.com/dp/026203395X)

------
no_protocol
This image [0] of the setup used for "The Mother of All Demos" [1], [2 -
video] reminds me that the way we currently use computers and desks may not be
the only way.

The keyboard and mouse controls are on a panel that is connected to the chair
so they stay in the correct position relative to your body even if you turn
one way or the other.

Just thinking about this video sometimes gives me shivers.

[0] [https://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-
content/uploads/2015/04/Willi...](https://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-
content/uploads/2015/04/WilliamEnglish-1.jpg)

[1]
[http://sloan.stanford.edu/mousesite/1968Demo.html](http://sloan.stanford.edu/mousesite/1968Demo.html)

[2] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJDv-
zdhzMY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJDv-zdhzMY)

------
simonbarker87
For me personally, it makes a huge difference. I recently installed a 600mm
deep worktop in my office, lasted maybe 2 months before I ripped it out and
replaced with a 900mm deep desk - much better, more breathing space and I can
spread out over paper or just get some space around my monitor. On my PhD I
managed to one of the few corner desks and guarded that thing with my life.

I assume it dates back to when I was studying for A-levels (UK school exams
16-18 years old). I would do all of my evening's prep (UK boarding school name
for homework) on the largest table in the old library, I'd set up a sort of
defensive wall of papers and folders that took up a 1-2 meter radius from me
and sometimes more if I was working on a particularly large mind map. People
soon got the idea and, since the school wasn't lacking for places to work, no
one seemed to mind me bunking down for 2.5 hours (yes, we had enforced prep in
silence from 7-9:30pm) every weekday evening and giving me all the space I
needed.

Enjoy your new desk!

~~~
jedberg
I find it interesting that you measure your desk in mm and not cm. Is that
common in metric countries? For me, here in the States, I would say I moved
from a 24in to 36in desk (which incidentally is also 2 feet to 3 feet, but I
wouldn't use feet).

~~~
KerrickStaley
Most people outside the states and Great Britain use metric for everything.

~~~
mbrameld
But do you happen to know the answer to the question you were replying to? The
one you answered wasn't the one that was asked.

~~~
KerrickStaley
Right, my bad.

------
mdn0420
I find ergonomics is the most important factor for me. My desk is a bit
cluttered but it doesn't affect my productivity (I think?).

A comfortable chair, keyboard, mouse and monitor setup is almost critical for
working an extended period of time. I also work from home and realized I
needed a dedicated room/area for my workspace. Before this, I was in a smaller
apartment and my desk was in the living room area. I noticed my morale
deteriorating after a few months in that environment.

------
KerrickStaley
Yes. I recently updated my home setup to include a cheap standing desk [1], an
external monitor mounted on an arm, and a desk chair with a firmer seat and
back (that a friend gave me for free). It's been night and day in terms of
what I can get done when working from home or working on side projects.

Your desk doesn't need to be that big. I had a larger desk before and aside
from not fitting very well in my room, it tended to get cluttered with random
junk. Having a smaller desk forces me to keep it clean. Also using a monitor
arm helps you claim back some space.

On the chair, comfort is important but like I mentioned above firmer is better
if you're going to be sitting for a long time (and again, standing desks are
not that expensive so you should consider one).

[1] $240 from IKEA
[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S49084965/](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S49084965/).
It's cheap because it's manual (you turn a crank to adjust the height) but it
works fine.

~~~
twic
Standing desks are for people who like to get up early, and drink Soylent.
This is more my style:

[http://altwork.com/](http://altwork.com/)

Although as ever, The Onion was way ahead:

[https://www.theonion.com/more-office-workers-switching-to-
fe...](https://www.theonion.com/more-office-workers-switching-to-fetal-
position-desks-1819595666)

~~~
rpeden
The Onion also had some decent advice on standing at your desk:

[https://www.theonion.com/health-experts-recommend-
standing-u...](https://www.theonion.com/health-experts-recommend-standing-up-
at-desk-leaving-o-1819577456)

:)

------
strictnein
The answer is yes.

Since a lot of people are chiming in with monitor suggestions, I'll add my
own:

    
    
       32" 4k main
       27" 2560x1440 secondary 
    

32" has your IDE and misc dev tools, consoles, etc

Rotate the 27" monitor to portrait mode. Use it for your browsers (however you
need them).

Edit:

If you go the 4k route, absolutely make sure your hardware can drive it at
60hz. HDMI will typically only give you 30hz and you will go mad.

~~~
muzani
Is it really that useful to have a large secondary monitor? I have a 28" 4K
and it can already show 2-3 files side by side. I just use the secondary
monitor to display code.

------
Kroniker
In my experience, a desk is a reflection of your mind: cluttered desk,
cluttered mind. Empty desk, empty mind. I need to strike a balance with
ordered things on the periphery of my desk, and a large empty zone to bring
work in to.

Desk hygiene cannot be overvalued- if that is the way your mind works best. I
find I am often a product of my environment- wthats why working from home is
so difficult; home is "relaxation and projects" space, not work space. Same
deal with clothes. I try to dress in a buttondown and slacks to go to work,
whereas a lot of my coworkers just do a T-shirt and jeans. Like the stanford
prison experiments, it is all about the environment.

~~~
theli0nheart
This is a very personal thing. In my case, it's the complete opposite. I find
that when I'm productive, I focus less on my environment and more on the work
itself. From a purely aesthetic viewpoint, I obviously prefer a clean desk
over a dirty one, but in my experience, my desk is messiest when I'm doing my
best work.

------
Silhouette
There are a few things where I, as a software developer, would almost always
go for as big and as many and as high quality as I could get. Desk space,
shelf space and chairs are all on that list.

These days I think my perfect work space would probably have a good chair with
desk on three sides. I'd like the central desk area reserved for my main
workstation screens and other peripheral devices. I'd have one side for all
the organisers and phones and gadgets and chargers. And until someone invents
an electronic version that beats good old pen and paper, I'd have the other
side include a large, comfortable writing/drawing surface, a magical unlimited
supply of paper and different colours of pens, all the writing/drawing aids
like rules and compasses and so on, along with a good printer and a good
scanner.

------
koolba
I have a huge desk, an oversized "executive" office chair, a foot rest, full
size keyboard, and plenty of open space around me. My sitting position is
highly optimized towards what I consider comfortable, both physically and
mentally. My desk rolls between pristine and cluttered with lots of papers.

Compared to working on a laptop, literally on my lap, the difference in
productivity is infinite as I can't get anything done in a cramped
environment.

------
j45
There is no question it a proper desk makes an improvement. starting with 4-5
feet wide, and about 30" deep is a good place to go.

The key thing a desk enables is ergonomics, productivity, and avoiding fatigue
through allowing a variety of work configuration.

I have had a standing desk for almost 5 years, and while I don't religiously
stand or sit for any period of time, I just stand when I'm feeling restless,
and sit when tired. Works great.

A desk isn't a desk without what you do on it, mine also has:

\- A table top of your preferred size, attached to a standing desk, with a
quality desk is invaluable. Prime Cables sells standing desk legs for under
$200. \- I run three 24" QHD monitors, replaced 2 27" QHD monitors. Less neck
movement, and way more pixels. It's not just about screensize, but number of
usable pixels. \- MS Sculpt ergonomic keyboard that i switch with the
freestyle \- MS Sculpt mouse

All attached to a MBP.

I wasn't a fan of the keyboard and mouse, but once I got used to it in a few
weeks, I can't type on my laptop anymore with pain. Don't feel like you need
all of the above, I've arrived at what I have one piece at a time, trying
different things.

------
gumby
For me, enough desk for my computer, a book on the left and an A4 notebook on
the right is important (another commenter posted about not having enough room
for the paper -- really rang home for me). I either work at a long table on
the laptop (but don't use most of the space) or at a desk with an external
monitor. Either way I don't have a lot on the desk. Good if chair is the right
hight.

More important to me is QUIET and lack of distractions. Either silence or
white noise. No random things moving around (as I would have in an open plan
office even with headphones).

Otherwise it doesn't matter much. I've written a lot of code on planes (in
cabin white noise is great) as long as I can switch off the seatback monitor.

In general I don't like to have a lot of specialized tools (multiple monitors,
fancy keyboards, unusual pens etc) -- the cognitive burden is too much.

~~~
twic
_not having enough room for the paper_

I wonder if having a small desk has a kanban-like effect. No, you don't have
room for the computer, and a phone, and your notebook, and that book, and
those printouts. Pick one and get on with some work.

~~~
gumby
Interesting thought. Your idea suggests a theoretical basis I might be
unwittingly embracing.

I don't use a multiple monitor setup, though I do like having more pixels than
I get on my laptop so do have a single external monitor at the desk. I mostly
code in a text editor with command line debugger.

I haven't used printouts in a very long time, in part because they are clumsy
and overwhelming(!!). The notebook is only to keep temporary state. But
anything smaller than A4/8.5x11 paper is too small in the occasional case
where I want to draw a picture / graph.

I have never thought of myself as trendy. Hmm. :-)

------
x775
Yes, absolutely.

I recently purchased a very wide, standing desk, and boy, do I regret not
doing this before. It takes up a healthy portion of the room, but it has
increased my productivity immensely. Another, added bonus is the fact that my
body feels a whole lot better after a standing day's work than a sitting day's
work.

Definitely look into it!

------
eurticket
My work space is very clean, tidy, and I feel productive for hours. Skipping
breaks because I'm in my mode, but I also try to get work done at home and it
doesn't feel the same level, and it's much harder to get into the zone, it's
like your original small cluttered desk/chair.

------
rodolphoarruda
I have a fixed chair (no adjustments) with fixed legs (no wheels). I found
over the years of home office that an adjustable/movable chair is a big
distractor.

I quit using a second monitor too. That was a big productivity gain. I am a
project manager, so I have no need for two screens.

~~~
Devagamster
wut. I find the more monitors the better. Do you do software development? How
do you reference code/documents why writing software? I'm very confused.

~~~
rodolphoarruda
I forgot to comment that I'm a PM. Alt+tab on a single monitor does the work
for me.

------
bdcravens
In general yes, though at my home office when my desk is clean my cat walks
across it and takes liberty in lying on my keyboard or jumping in my lap
whenever he wants. My clutter defends against him :-)

------
khedoros1
A chair should be comfortable enough to not be distracting, but not so
comfortable that you'd like to sleep in it.

A desk should be large enough to support your work style. For me, that means
space for a few large monitors, keyboards, and mice (I have a desktop and
laptop, and sometimes bring the latter in for maintenance.) I also like space
for notebooks of written notes, and area for someone else to work at if
they're "visiting" while we collaborate.

Without a large enough desk, I tend to start taking over other furniture for
paper storage.

------
tluyben2
I personally don't value it that much; a good chair is important if I sit (but
I try to stand mostly or sit on a couch outside) and I have no use for large
monitors, mice or keyboards other than built into my laptop. I am more
productive with clutter (I have tested this many times) and I don't really
like desks that are too large. It's very personal though; I know people who
agree with me and I know who wouldn't be able to work like I do.

------
garganzol
Large, too comfortable desks do not work for me well. Instead I prefer to use
a smallish desks that impose limitations on available space. In this way, I
get in the zone.

I also tend to care about my customers more when I bound to some physical
restrictions. In simple words, I become more empathetic to other people's ups
and downs when I feel the pain of this world. Even when such limitations are
artificially imposed on my working environment.

------
PatientTrades
In the short term yes, but in the long term no. After a while your cognition
will become accustomed to your "good desk" and what was once a fresh new desk
will become just an ordinary desk. Your production will return to what is was
before the "good desk." You will have to eventually update the "good desk" to
maintain that level of productivity. Its a cycle..

And herein lies the problem of man

~~~
omarchowdhury
Unless one train one's mind to see the constant renewing freshness of contact
with objects of perception from moment to moment.

 _It was an everlasting beginning._ Boehme

------
rubidium
Look at the desk of the most high-performing researchers or developer at your
business (if you have any). It doesn't matter for most people.

~~~
marcosdumay
Usually, it's large, comfortable, and cluttered.

------
mythrwy
Absolutely. Clean and free of any discomfort is not just desired but required.

After looking at expensive office chairs I ended up making one out of the seat
of a wrecked sports car ($70 and they removed it from the car for me. Leather,
very comfy). I used the base from an old swivel chair. Best chair I've ever
had. The only downside being that it reclines enough to nap in.

~~~
cweagans
> The only downside being that it reclines enough to nap in.

Sounds like a feature, not a bug. :)

------
rafikicoln
No, a good vim setup does ;)

~~~
athenot
Only if you use the `standup` plugin. ;)

------
Mikeb85
Any work area change makes a difference. Depending on my mood it can be a
couch, cafe, kitchen table, office desk, etc... Regardless of locale, having
my things organized and laid out comfortably is always important, and if a
bigger desk helps you accomplish that, you'll be more productive.

------
mabub24
I really just need a good chair. A comfortable chair allows me to focus on
whatever I am working on. Stuff on the desk in the way? Put it on the ground.
A big desk is good, but when I want to get something done I'll work on that
one thing very hard --- for that, I need maximum comfort.

------
matt_the_bass
I think it does. Personally, I found a stand up desk at home to increase
productivity. I like a monitor at the appropriate height and an ergonomic
keyboard. Chair is optional. I have a somewhat uncomfortable chair to help me
remember to stand. This mimics my at work set up.

------
ux4
I would have to say yes. The more comfortable you are at your desk, the more
time you are going to spend there. Also having a clean, tidy desk will lead to
a clean, tidy mind.

Despite knowing that, my desk is still incredibly messy...

------
PascLeRasc
For me, absolutely. I need a desk where my arms don't feel forced up to get to
the keyboard, so a low desk and a high chair without arm rests. I also like
having a vertical monitor and a mechanical keyboard.

------
yodsanklai
A big desk doesn't make much difference to me. I'm happy anywhere with my
laptop and a pad of paper. A comfortable chair is important though. Cosy
lightning helps too.

------
adamisntdead
I have to say, I feel productive in a clean setup. It helps me not get
distracted by the mess, and also makes it easy to find stuff

------
notadoc
Unequivocally yes.

I'd also highly recommend using multiple larger (>20") displays for a notable
productivity boost.

------
strictnein
On a related note:

Any monitor arm recommendations? For a 32" and a 27" monitor which I keep in
portrait mode.

~~~
neves
I really like my Ultra Wide screen monitor.

~~~
strictnein
I had an 34" ultrawide at a previous job. I liked it, but the 32" 4k has a
little more screen real estate. Probably just a personal preference, one way
or the other.

------
purplezooey
Definitely get a mechanical keyboard. A nice Model F or Model M will do. :)

------
dogruck
I think about it this way: a bad desk setup certainly won't help you. Since,
relative to all other expenses, a good desk setup is not too expensive, why
not choose a good one?

------
alvil
Good desk and comfortable chair makes you more fat, that's all.

